# DWTS Season 19



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Here's a link to the stars. The only two I know are Antonio Sabato, Jr. and Lea Thompson, but at least they included bios in the list.

http://www.abcmedianet.com/web/dnr/dispDNR.aspx?id=pr68917

First elimination is 9/16. Wow, that's close.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Here's a link to the stars. The only two I know are Antonio Sabato, Jr. and Lea Thompson, but at least they included bios in the list.
> 
> http://www.abcmedianet.com/web/dnr/dispDNR.aspx?id=pr68917
> 
> First elimination is 9/16. Wow, that's close.


Sadness! I'll miss the first few shows for being out of town...

I didn't know many of the "stars" either. I didn't know Lea Thompson, but I do know of Sabato, Jr. and Chong of Cheech and Chong. 

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sadness! I'll miss the first few shows for being out of town...
> 
> I didn't know many of the "stars" either. I didn't know Lea Thompson, but I do know of Sabato, Jr. and Chong of Cheech and Chong.
> 
> Betsy


Oh, yes, Chong. I know him too. That's going to be a hoot. Lea Thompson was in the original _Fame_.

Jonathan Bennett is paired with Allison Holker per her tweet.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Seriously folks......Lea Thompson was in Back to the Future (all three movies).
And 1984 version of Red Dawn.
And All The Right Moves.
And on TV - Caroline in the city.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

And Tommy Chong of Cheech and Chong?
Cheech Marin got more known for a while for being on Nash Bridges on TV.
So Tommy hasn't been around as much.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Seriously folks......Lea Thompson was in Back to the Future (all three movies).
> And 1984 version of Red Dawn.
> And All The Right Moves.
> And on TV - Caroline in the city.


Of course, Back to the Future. Forgive my senior moment.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks like tonight's the night, friends. Can't wait to see Allison. She's one of my favorite SYTYCD'ers, but she's really a contemporary dancer. It'll be interesting to see. She and Derek did a wonderful paso a while ago. 

Twitch is calling her and Jonathan JOKER.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Alfonso Ribero (sorry, i can't spell) is best known as Carlton on Fresh Prince of Bel Air, but before that he was a dancer on Broadway, so I'm rooting for him.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

telracs said:


> Alfonso Ribero (sorry, i can't spell) is best known as Carlton on Fresh Prince of Bel Air, but before that he was a dancer on Broadway, so I'm rooting for him.


He should be great to watch.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> He should be great to watch.


And Alfonso was definitely great to watch. They saved the best for last. By far the best.

I also enjoyed Lea Thompson and Tavis. Bethany and Sadie were cute and I think they'll do better as time goes on. The others did as well as the beginners usually do.

Betsy saved herself with the carwheel/split, but Lolo was not only terrible, she couldn't shut up. I'd rather see Betsy stay another week.

Tommy Chong was in a class by himself, and Cheech being in the car with him was a hoot.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah I think Lolo is her own worst enemy.
Betsy only has cuteness on her side - but a lot of it.
Tommy is ........ Tommy.
The NASCAR driver (Michael) is a giggle - not real good though.
Lots of candidates for elimination.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm not watching the eliminations tonight. I'll catch the results on the web.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Very pleased with the elimination.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah.....it worked for me.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsey was adorable and I loved her dance. That woman is more flexible at 72 than I was at 12.

Lea really brought it this week with both energy and technique. Looks like she's at the top of the leaderboard. 

Sadie and Betheny were both good, Tavis' exhaustion showed, Alfonso didn't live up to last week's performance and Chong was his usual ebullient self. 

Actually, the whole evening was pretty forgettable. No really standout dances for me.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

There just isn't enough time to do an elimination show and a performance show with four judges in two hours. Very rushed, especially at the end. Bruno left with his mouth hanging open?

Betsy did a beautiful contemporary dance, but they downvoted her horribly. It was almost deliberate. Kevin gave her a 9 which hopefully will save her for next week. She definitely deserves to stay.

Tommy Chong did a really good tango. Janelle got a well-deserved perfect 10. Bethany also got a perfect 10, but I think her dance wasn't as difficult as Janelle's. 

I thought they overpraised Sadie's waltz (32). I felt she was heavy-footed.

Again, not too much memorable tonight, but some very enjoyable moments.


----------



## A.C. Nixon (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for the update. I have work to do, so no DWTS until I finish.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Guess I forgot to post last week.

Not much that I really enjoyed tonight. Alfonso did his best, but he's just not built for the Flamenco. He did dance very well, but the flavor of the dance wasn't there. Cheryl was magnificent.

Michael, horrible; Jonathan, horrible; Antonio, not horrible; Tommy, not horrible and he could teach the previous three something about hip action. 

Janelle was sexy but I agreed with the judges. The sass of burlesque just wasn't there. Made me want to watch the movie with Cher and Cristina Aquilera again just to get that good burlesque vibe.

Sadie's Charleston lacked something for me, as did Betheny's hip hop. Not that they weren't good, but I just didn't find them entertaining. 

What I like about Lea is how she uses her legs. She's got dancer's legs. 

Altogether a very dull season. Even Allison isn't wowing me and she's one of my favorite dancers.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

It's a sad thing when the most memorable dance of the evening was also the worst.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I enjoyed the show, though.  Thought it was a lot of fun.  And enjoyed both group dances.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I enjoyed the show, though. Thought it was a lot of fun. And enjoyed both group dances.


I'll go along with that. The Halloween theme was fun and Derek always does a great Paso.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

All I can say, it's a good thing the dancers are fit.  I thought a couple were going to have heart attacks during the carrying-on.  

Michael Waltrip is still there due to the power of NASCAR fans.  Not sure why Tommy Chong is still there, though he's charming as all get out. 

Wasn't suprised by who went home...

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> All I can say, it's a good thing the dancers are fit. I thought a couple were going to have heart attacks during the carrying-on.
> 
> Michael Waltrip is still there due to the power of NASCAR fans. Not sure why Tommy Chong is still there, though he's charming as all get out.
> 
> ...


These sports guys always pull in the votes. I think Tommy was probably a good dancer when he was young.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

This show continues to be good entertainment.
So You Think You Can Dance is a better dance show, but it is fun to watch the "stars" try hard.
And I think it probably accomplishes a secondary purpose - to revive a flagging B-list career.
I never thought much about Tommy, always preferred Cheech.  Now I have developed an appreciation for Tommy.

just sayin.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Tonight's show made the whole season worthwhile. The trio dances were fabulous.

I felt bad that


Spoiler



Tommy was not eliminated. Just before they announced he was safe, I said it's time he went home. He'll never survive the rigors of the semi finals.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well at least the best celebrity dancers are left, excepting Lea.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Well at least the best celebrity dancers are left, excepting Lea.


I really like Lea and I wish she could have stayed for another week. It was really time for Tommy to go.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, I thought so, too.

The trio dances were spectacular.  Each time I thought I'd seen the best one, there was another one.  I loved Mark's trio....

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yeah, I thought so, too.
> 
> The trio dances were spectacular. Each time I thought I'd seen the best one, there was another one. I loved Mark's trio....
> 
> Betsy


Sadie was so elegant and if she hadn't said anything, I wouldn't have known she missed the whole last part. Really well done. It's anybody's game except for you know who and even that's not certain.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Sadie was so elegant and if she hadn't said anything, I wouldn't have known she missed the whole last part. Really well done. It's anybody's game except for you know who and even that's not certain.


I know, I went back and watched it three times, and even knowing, it was hard to see. She's not been one of my favorites (nice enough, just not a favorite) but she won me over last night.

Betsy


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I know, I went back and watched it three times, and even knowing, it was hard to see. She's not been one of my favorites (nice enough, just not a favorite) but she won me over last night.
> 
> Betsy


Sadie is my favorite. I was glad to see her get the perfect scores when she was so upset. It didn't look like she forgot anything.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Here's what the couples will be dancing to.

http://www.puredwts.com/2014/11/12/abc-releases-show-details-and-song-spoilers-for-dwts-season-19-semi-finals/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter

One of the dance choices for the "unplugged" round is contemporary. If Tommy gets that style, I expect we might see a broken hip.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I was holding my breath through that elimination. Thank goodness.

With the four couples that are left, I think we're in for one heckuva night next week. I sure hope Alphonso gets some relief for his back. 

Sadie's quickstep was outrageous. On sytycd we call it the KOD. Not this time. Mark gave her very difficult choreo and she was perfect. That was a standout dance for me.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I can't believe it. They preempted it here in Nashville for a football game.   Luckily I was able to record it at my home in Florida and can watch it when I get home Wednesday. I did have my sister tell me who was eliminated.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That was phenomenal.  Mark and Sadie were great and Derek and his partner with the frame was one of the most beautiful dances I've ever seen.

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I think this is an excellent season as far as entertainment from dancing goes.
I just hope that the network agrees and continues the show.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> That was phenomenal. Mark and Sadie were great and Derek and his partner with the frame was one of the most beautiful dances I've ever seen.
> 
> Betsy


I find I'm now rooting for Sadie, although all four are so good, I don't really care who wins. They all deserve the mirror ball.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I find I'm now rooting for Sadie, although all four are so good, I don't really care who wins. They all deserve the mirror ball.


I know....it's a phenomenal foursome. I love whichever ones I'm watching at the time. When was the last time Mark won?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I know....it's a phenomenal foursome. I love whichever ones I'm watching at the time. When was the last time Mark won?


He won with Kristi Yamaguchi Season 6 and the last one was Shawn Johnson Season 8. Looked it up.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

What a night!

I didn't care so much for Bethany and Sadie's freestyle, but their dancing was a joy to watch. Janel was, as they say, poetry in motion.

But give me _Sing, Sing, Sing_ and I'm totally on board. Wonderful choreo, great dancing, loved Witney's costume, and that tap ... Nigel would have loved it. I voted to see that dance again tomorrow night.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

so now we are down to 3 and the final is tonight.
Alphonso would be my choice for taking all the marbles....but all three of them are good.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I liked Bethany's (that's Derek's partner, right?) freestyle but like Val (his partner is Janel?)'s better.  Didn't actually care for Mark & Sadie's all that much.  Loved, loved, loved, Alfonso & Whitney.  My current favorite!

I expected Derek and Bethany to go based on the scores from last week.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I liked Bethany's (that's Derek's partner, right?) freestyle but like Val (his partner is Janel?)'s better. Didn't actually care for Mark & Sadie's all that much. Loved, loved, loved, Alfonso & Whitney. My current favorite!
> 
> I expected Derek and Bethany to go based on the scores from last week.
> 
> Betsy


Bethany was good, but I felt Derek didn't challenge her enough the last few weeks.

Janel and Val's contemporary was wonderful but I think Alfonso and Witney blew them all away. He really deserves the mirror ball.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Couldn't believe it, my channel went off the air at the end of the show. Missed the elimination altogether. Luckily my sister told me what happened. I loved Val and Janel's freestyle best.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

That was an incredibly long, incredibly boring show. By the time we got to the final three dances, I just wanted it to be over. I'm sure the majority of viewers around the country loved it. But in the end, it came out just fine.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

It was the correct choice, I think.
But pretty nice entertainment.
The "background" stuff was clearly done to fill time between advertisements. 
A waste of time.
I did enjoy seeing Jennifer Hudson.
And it was nice that Whitney was rewarded for her efforts.
It was also nice to see Lyndsey in so many of the dance routines.
What is this about the 10 anniv show in Spring?
And did I understand that now DWTS has a tour?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It was too long...but lots of dancing. 

I think the right pair won.  Whitney did a great job taking on the big boys!

And yes, there's going to be a tour.  And it sounds like there's a special 10th anniversary season or something in the spring...not sure what that's about.

Betsy


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I felt that Val and Janel were the best dancers.  But, I am not unhappy with the winner.  Alphonso and Whitney were great too.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> It was the correct choice, I think.
> But pretty nice entertainment.
> The "background" stuff was clearly done to fill time between advertisements.
> A waste of time.
> ...


Jennifer Hudson was the best of the entertainment.

I definitely agree about Lyndsey. I think she's a fab dancer. I love Allison on sytycd, but not so much on DWTS. I did enjoy her, Jonathan and Twitch dancing together.

DWTS used to tour but stopped quite some time ago. I think the 10th anniversary show is the tour. There's also a kind of DWTS show coming my way where the audience adds their vote to the judges. Karina, Edyta and Chelsie as judges and Alan Thicke as host. Pros from DWTS and SYTYCD will compete, but the article doesn't say who.

http://www.sunrisetheatre.com/shows/dancing-pros-live/

ETA: Here's the cast. Karina is head judge and I guess Edyta and Chelsie will be dancing. I don't recognize a lot of the names, but I'm happy to see Benji and his partner, Tori, in the cast.

http://www.dancingproslive.com/cast/


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

News for Season 20.

"There has been much speculation about Cheryl Burke and whether she will be back on the next season of Dancing With The Stars. According to Executive Producer Rob Wade, she’s decided to exit the show. Tuesday night was her last night. Below is more from The Wrap. Note that he also says Len Goodman and Julianne Hough will be returning to judge full time next season."


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Len says Season 20 will be his last.

http://www.puredwts.com/2014/12/06/len-goodman-says-dwts-season-20-will-be-his-last/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Here's an interesting tweet.

Val Chmerkovskiy To Play His Violin On The Dancing With The Stars Live Tour – New Interview dlvr.it/7xDdHF


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Here's the link to the new thread.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,209604.msg2921907.html#msg2921907

Mark your calendar for March 6.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well I think the announced "Stars" will be interesting.
And Derek will be coming back after all.
Too bad about Cheryl Burke - I really liked her.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Well I think the announced "Stars" will be interesting.
> And Derek will be coming back after all.
> Too bad about Cheryl Burke - I really liked her.


Too bad. I didn't notice Cheryl wasn't on the list. I really liked her, too. Great dancer and excellent choreographer.

ETA: Just found this:

"Burke has appeared on 18 of the show's 19 seasons. She is the show's first professional dancer to appear in the finals seven times and the semi-finals 10 times."


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Anyone watch the show last night?  I thought Ryker's dance was meh compared to the other two.  I wouldn't have given it all tens....

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Anyone watch the show last night? I thought Ryker's dance was meh compared to the other two. I wouldn't have given it all tens....
> 
> Betsy


I'll get to watch it tonight.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well I thought this season was great entertainment again.
Actually some of the dancing could have been better,  but it was presented well.
Sharna (or whoever really did the choreo) did a fine job of making Noah look good.  Which was a terrific thing.  But there were a lot of moves that he cannot make.  I really think Nastia should have been in the finals.  But she was not going to win and this made for better community-relations.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Well I thought this season was great entertainment again.
> Actually some of the dancing could have been better, but it was presented well.
> Sharna (or whoever really did the choreo) did a fine job of making Noah look good. Which was a terrific thing. But there were a lot of moves that he cannot make. I really think Nastia should have been in the finals. But she was not going to win and this made for better community-relations.


Agreed. And I'm happy with the winner. Well-deserved.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Definitely the right team won.  Though if the other finalist had won, I wouldn't have objected too much.

I thought there was a lot of really excellent dancing.  And you're right--the choreography was optimized for the skill set Noah had--but isn't that really true of all the celebrities?  His limitations were just a little more obvious.

Betsy


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I was surprised to find out that Riker acted in musicals and did dancing way before he became "famous". And he's a cousin of Derek and Julianne's.


----------

